# SKI SWAP: Ski Sundown, Nov 4-6 2005



## bvibert (Sep 29, 2005)

Annual Ski Patrol Ski Swap
Date of Event: 11/04/2005 to 11/06/2005

Sale of new and used ski/snowboard equipment and clothing.
Swap Hours: Friday, 4pm - 9pm; Satuday, 10am - 9pm; Sunday, 10am - 4pm.
Cash or personal check with ID is acceptable. No credit/debit cards accepted. Used equipment may be dropped off between 4pm and 9pm on Friday and 10am and 2pm on Saturday only. Ski Patrol staff are on hand to assist with pricing of equipment, equipment selection and answering any technical questions about equipment, such as sizing. Ski Patrol collects 20% comission on all sales. 

http://www.skisundown.com/events/index.php?section=&action=detail&id=130


----------

